# Anyone seen "Die Fledermaus"?



## The Angel of Music (Jul 24, 2004)

Has anyone seen "Die Flaudermaus?" I am singing a song called, "Mein Heir Marquis," from that particular opera....and it is so fun! Is it any good?


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Some pieces are really fun i agree. 

In general i am not a great operette fan. It is too superficcial for me. Maybe I have prejudices because I have to arrange for a singer favourite arias from operettes and songs from musicals..... :huh: :huh:


----------



## The Angel of Music (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daniel_@Jul 28 2004, 10:15 AM
> *In general i am not a great operette fan. It is too superficcial for me. Maybe I have prejudices because I have to arrange for a singer favourite arias from operettes and songs from musicals..... :huh: :huh:
> [snapback]649[/snapback]​*


Oh really? :blink:


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

I like the story of Die Flaudermaus...Strauss's comical revenge plot could not be any better.  The tittle itself is one big prank also..It's spoofy~ Revenge of the bat?!? :lol:


----------



## Morgan (Jan 5, 2007)

*Die fledermaus info???*

Hi i am choreographing a full length ballet based on die fledermaus using the strauss score and i am trying to find information on the story, insights into the characters, plot anaylsis etc. If anyone knows of any relevant books or websites, or if any one well informed on the opera would be prepared to have a chat with me about it i would be extremely grateful, Many thanks Morgann


----------

